# fire red males only 5$. (16th and 19line markham)



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just want to share my blessing fire red males just only 5$ wow!!!!!!, bought the fire reds before 10$+. they came from my fire red batch they are not red though but they can reproduce fire reds in the future and I dont mix them with cherries. hurry only few lefts. minimum order 10$

left cherry shrimp male, the right side male fire reds.









these are their parents


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mod, forgot it wrong section just move it. thank you


----------

